# Winter Whites Hiking Primer?



## Stephen (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright, so I'm REALLY itching to get on the trails again... so much so that I'm considering some winter Whites hiking.

I'd love to hear about considerations, equipment, techniques, warnings, etc. to think about before heading out.

Plus any suggestions on starter winter hikes would be swell!

-T


----------



## Wild Peaks (Jan 12, 2004)

How ambitious are you?  That's alot to answer, especially the gear list.  A good start is Mt. Monadnock.  Good exposure, limited risk.  I could list my gear but it varies trip to trip, conditions, trail, weather!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't even know where to begin ... it's such a wide-open question. I think the best thing is to get out there with someone experienced on some easier trips.

My personal favorite first trip is the Lonesome Lake Trail up to the hut and back down. It's often packed enough to not need snowshoes, but still be okay to use them (and in places the grip of the snowshoe crampon teeth is helpful though again not necessary). You can step off-trail for the real snow experience if not enough fresh powder is down. And at the far side of the lake is the hut. It won't be overly warm, but it's shelter out of the wind and a great view back to Franconia Ridge.

Gear? Grab your credit card. You need a bottom layer of moisture-wicking synthetics, a warm insulating (fleece) layer, and a wind and water-resistant shell. Once on the trail, you will find yourself remarkably warm (unless it's windy or wet out), but when you stop the layers are needed. A good hat (windblock preferred), layered gloves (my hands get *very* warm when I hike), and the biggie is the boots. Serious winter hiking requires plastic boots. However, if you have insulated, waterproof leathers they're certainly good for day trips staying down low.

And then you have to think about food and water. What you do in the summer will freeze in the winter. You'll need bottle parkas or some other kind of insulated solution. A lot of the energy bars turn into rocks at colder temperatures. And extra water - the air is very dry and you'll dehydrate quicker.

That's just a rough outline of a few things that come to mind. Start easy, get the feel for it, and work your way up. But expect to drop some decent cash. The clothing is the difference between fun and hypothermia.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 14, 2004)

Much depends on what you have & where you are going.  If you have everything mentioned for summer hiking on Washington that the AMC guide says you should have for a day hike on Washington, you've got a fair start.  I suspect the AMC website outdoors.org has a list of equipment for winter.

No cotton, clothing to keep all parts of the body & face protected from cold & wind & snowshoes or  X-C or backcountry skis for floatation.  (if skis, it's best to be pretty good on them.

AMC & ADK has courses on winter hiking which are good places to start, they cost money.  AMC & ADK chapters have hikes of various difficulty intended for various groups, provided you have the equipment, they are good also & free.  It's best to start with someone with experience in winter.

I started solo after hiking a few years.  (mostly did hike solo in Spring/summer & fall too)  Advisbale, not really but I started close to home in South Taconics, Greylock (technically it's a Taconic but not south) & Monadnock.  I also knew how I felt about cold after hunting years prior as a teenager through the late fall & mid-winter (CT small game, 2nd season - stopped about 20 years ago.)   

Places like Bear, Race & Everett & even Mt. Tom on days like today (single digits with wind chill in the -15 to -25) are great places to start, small trip, small taste or what to expect.  Only the trail veterans should be out on days like this on the higher 4K & 5K+ peaks of the east.  They are doable but the margin for error while slim on warm winter days (much slimmer than in fall) becomes nearly zero on a day like today unless really well (read over) prepared.

Something hot to drink helps a lot too, While cold water on a hot day feels great, it pales in comparison to a hot drink (even just hot water) on a frigid day.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 14, 2004)

If looking for places to hike in Whites, start with Willard, Greeley Ponds, Bald near F-Notch (.6 RT roughly), Sugarloaves, Indian Head, Morgan Percival, Martha & other sub 3600 foot peaks that should be well visited, acouple of miles each way & if they have open summits, the shelter of the trees is not too far away.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> I suspect the AMC website outdoors.org has a list of equipment for winter.


Not sure about the main AMC site, but the Boston Chapter's web site has an excellent page of resources.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is one article: http://outdoors.org/publications/outdoors/2002/2002-winter-gear.shtml  & there are several more on trips & such.  You may after browse some & here is a good place to start: http://outdoors.org/publications/outdoors/outdoors-archives.shtml#hiking  look for snow sports, web exclusives & tools & trappings near the bottom of the page.

In addition, if going solo, go places you are familar with, even places you have done many times will look new when covered in snow.  My list of good shorter places to go are places I'm familar with.  If you only know the NH 4K peaks, start there but don't summit.  The Crawford Path to the Mizpah Cut-off (or going to the Mizpah hut if you are early enough or fit enough) is a good trip.  going to the bottom of the South Slide or up the Closed Zealand Road (if early enough, the trip into the hut provides a great view at 2700 feet) or up to either of the two open huts is a great trip.  A  bit harder but worthwhile is the Old Bridal Path to the first open views, go a couple of  times & work your way up to the Hut.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> You may after browse some & here is a good place to start: http://outdoors.org/publications/outdoors/outdoors-archives.shtml#hiking  look for snow sports, web exclusives & tools & trappings near the bottom of the page.


Mike,

Thanks for a great link, I never knew that they had this (very partial) archive!


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2004)

Mohamed Ellozy said:
			
		

> Thanks for a great link, I never knew that they had this (very partial) archive!


Time to update your site with a new link, Mo!


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jan 14, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Time to update your site with a new link, Mo!


Greg,

I already have 26 links to their site, enough is enough   Have added the link to my bookmarks, though


----------



## Invisible Soul (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I guess I should start by saying hi....this is my first post here...but I have been lurking for several months around this site.

I'm almost in the same position as _the8re_, I want to get some winter hiking under my belt because I haven't hiked in months because of knee surgery...I have never done any winter hikes before but I hate just sitting around on my days off wondering what to do. I'm in Maine and would like to know are there any recommended trails in Maine that I should start out on??

I'll check out those links that you post Mike P.

Thanks


----------



## Invisible Soul (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone???....you can catch me on ICQ too.  Hmmm...maybe thats why my name is the way it is.  :-?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 29, 2004)

Invisible Soul said:
			
		

> Anyone???....you can catch me on ICQ too.  Hmmm...maybe thats why my name is the way it is.  :-?



Well, IS, I've put off any plans for winter hiking cause my wife phreaked out when she heard about the recent unfortunate death in the Whites. 

As soon as I can go up without requiring extra equipment, I'll probably hit the 4k's again. In the meantime, I'll have to be satisfied with the local parks.  I need altitude badly!

-T


----------



## pedxing (Jan 29, 2004)

Greetings IS

It depends on where you are in Maine.  There are all levels of winter hiking in Baxter State Park - from technical stuff you'd need ropes and ice climbing equipment for to easy trails you can walk even while dragging a heavily loaded sled behind you.

Also, do you want to snowshoe, bareboot (just boots with nothing on them) or willyou be taking crampons?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 29, 2004)

Didn't mean to intentionally ignore you, IS ... I just don't know anything about Maine...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 29, 2004)

Invisible Soul - 

To get started, you may want to consider the area around Mt. Blue State Park over in Weld.  Tumbledown is a great hike in summer (never tried it in winter).  Views from these peaks are terrific, and the hikes are moderately challenging.......good place to cut your teeth in winter, not too far from civilization if needed.....


----------



## coberg (Feb 20, 2004)

Two more winter options that I've done personally:

Franconia Falls/Black Pond
Mt. Mexico

I would think Sawyer Pond would also be a pretty good one.  None of these are particularly long or difficult.  Easy to get out if weather goes south...


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 20, 2004)

Please explain to your wife that there is a vast difference between a full winter "day hike" and "backpacking for days" solo in the wilderness.

You guys are also most welcomed to winter shoe/hike in the North Country with Sky, Ghostdog, and me. I've done them all. Yet there's 20+ years experience that comes with that. And there is nothing special about a winter day hike... I shoe solo often (several to many times each week) in The Whites. Unless you do it with poor gear, inexperience, solo, little food/water in a major blizzard, I'm blind to the problem.

The gear you have with you is what you need during all conditions. Max out your credit card to get the gear, you'll sure be glad you did.  Yes, experience is truly the best teacher. And your comfort level.
_________________
We promise to be gentle,
Sky and Ghostdog agrees!


----------

